# Official Playoff Thread: Game 4 - Heat @ Bulls 4/30/06 12 noon CT/1pm ET *ABC*



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_*LET'S TIE IT UP!!*_








*@*











*Game 4 Heat @ Bulls - Sunday April 30, 2006 
*ABC* 12pm CT/1pm ET United Center, Chicago*

_*Heat lead series 2-1*_











*Probable Bulls Starters**

_Guard 12 Kirk Hinrich 6-3 | 190 
Guard 7 Ben Gordon 6-3 | 200 
Forward 5 Andres Nocioni 6-7 | 225 
Forward 35 Malik Allen 6-10 | 255 
Center 50 Michael Sweetney 6-8 | 270_ 

Bulls Playoff Stats 

Bulls Playoff Page @ Bulls.com


*Probable Heat Starters*

_Guard 55 Jason Williams 6-1 | 180 
Guard 3 Dwyane Wade 6-4 | 212 
Forward 8 Antoine Walker 6-9 | 245 
Forward 40 Udonis Haslem 6-8 | 235 
Center 32 Shaquille O'Neal 7-1 | 325 _

Heat Playoff Stats 









_* lineups subject to change. game previews will be updated when available._


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Your game thread brought us luck last time. Let's do it again!


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Let's go BULLS!

Bulls with the Dubhya!

Heat 94
Bulls 102


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Your game thread brought us luck last time. Let's do it again!


Well its a lot easier when you have home court advantage on your side :curse:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Obviously another big game, I would expect Shaq to be back to regular form. Maybe not as good as the first two games, but at least more points and rebounds then fouls this time.

No Posey is nice, not a huge deal, but any shakeup of the regular Heat lineup is good for us. He was hitting those three's when our wings had to double down on Shaq.

We need to stay aggressive, and hopefully continue our hot shooting from the perimeter.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey I am a cash starved college student that really really wants to buy tickets to game 4. If anyone happens to know of any of the passwords or codes that give you discounts on tickets from the ticketmaster website, I would be forever greatful if you can PM them to me (if this is lawful). I figured I'd ask because so many people attend games on this board, I figure someone has to know a code.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> Hey I am a cash starved college student that really really wants to buy tickets to game 4. If anyone happens to know of any of the passwords or codes that give you discounts on tickets from the ticketmaster website, I would be forever greatful if you can PM them to me (if this is lawful). I figured I'd ask because so many people attend games on this board, I figure someone has to know a code.



I got an email from Bulls.com today saying all playoff tickets for round 1 are $10 off. I don't think/know that you need a code or anything.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey good luck in game 4 guys, I enjoy watching the Bulls play. I think you have an excellent chance to tie the series up if you keep pushing the tempo and hitting your outside looks.

Btw Hinrich would be the perfect PG for the Cavs :biggrin:, gritty on defense and just understands how to play the game. One of my favorites to watch.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

We will win, there is no doubt in my mind. Shaq is going to be fired up, but we'll keep up the intensity from game 3 and keep running.

Bulls 102

Heat 96


----------



## Mavsfan4life (Feb 19, 2006)

what brought you guys luck was that i was at the heat board(pretty lame) and i kept to my word and i will chill here for sunday's game.who am i rooting for, i dont care


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

I switched to the Jordan avatar right before the game for good karma, and we win...so i'm sticking with it.

Because of course this is the only reason the Bulls won :smile:
If you're not superstitious, you're not a true fan


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

jordanwasprettygood said:


> I switched to the Jordan avatar right before the game for good karma, and we win...so i'm sticking with it.
> 
> Because of course this is the only reason the Bulls won :smile:
> If you're not superstitious, you're not a true fan


Come on, I was wearing my old Bulls hat. Like your avatar had anything to do with it. 

Or wait - maybe superstitions are cumulative... Maybe it is the collective mojo of all the Bulls fans' actions vs. the mojo of the opponents' that controls the game. I'm sure it's not linear though, it's some sort of exponential logarithmic differential equation or something. Certainly, the players are only tangential to the outcome, regardless. Come on everybody - on with your lucky Bulls hats and avatars for game 4! :wiz:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm am responsible for the Game 3 win, I appeased the Bulls with my Shakira avatar, and then on gameday, switched to the White Hot Hinrich avatar for an all focus gameday.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

So shouldn't you switch back to the Shakira avatar in the meantime?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

step said:


> So shouldn't you switch back to the Shakira avatar in the meantime?


Nope, were within 24 hours of gametime!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

ESPN keeps saying the Bulls v. Heat game starts at 12:30 p.m. eastern time, aka 11:30 central. Just letting you guys know so you don't miss out if ESPN has the right time.


----------



## Mavsfan4life (Feb 19, 2006)

central time owns


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Bet on the Bulls for tonight's game at:

The Basketballboards vBookie - Game 4 : Miami Heat (-2.5) @ Chicago Bulls


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

For the people in Aus, we get a great 3.5 hour serving of NRHA drag racing. Joy.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sloth said:


> ESPN keeps saying the Bulls v. Heat game starts at 12:30 p.m. eastern time, aka 11:30 central. Just letting you guys know so you don't miss out if ESPN has the right time.



the half hour preview show NBA Nation begins at 12:30 ET/11:30 Central. 

oh, and, _bummer_ step. that totally sucks. 


***

_Miami at Chicago 1:00 pm EDT Eastern Conference quarterfinals Heat lead, 2-1

CHICAGO (Ticker) -- *The Miami Heat no longer can afford Shaquille O'Neal to be ice cold.*

Looking to rebound from one of the worst performances of his legendary career, O'Neal tries to lead the Heat to a 3-1 advantage over the Chicago Bulls when the teams face off Sunday in Game Four of their best-of-seven first-round series.

After winning the first two games of the series at home, Miami dropped a 109-90 decision to Chicago in Game Three on Thursday as O'Neal - a three-time NBA Finals MVP - was held to eight points while committing five fouls and seven turnovers.

O'Neal will have to step up his game even more Sunday as the Heat will be without forward James Posey, who was suspended for the contest after taking a running shoulder block at Bulls guard Kirk Hinrich with 3:15 remaining in Game Three.

After averaging 113 points in the first two games of the series, the Heat shot under 42 percent from the field, made just 21-of-33 free throws - including 0-of-6 by O'Neal - and committed 19 turnovers.

*Chicago was led by Ben Gordon, who scored 24 points, and Hinrich, who collected 22 and 11 assists. Luol Deng and Andres Nocioni added 19 points apiece as part of a balanced attack by the Bulls, who have scored at least 109 points in each game during the series.*

The teams will fly back to Miami for Game Five on Tuesday. _


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

This game decides the series.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> This game decides the series.


In a way.

If the Heat win, then yes it does. But if the Bulls win, Game 5 will decide the series IMO.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq has been quite for the past 2 days, i dont think thats a good sign for the Bulls.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wilbon and mark jackson on nba pregame think the heat look desperate.

_everyone expects shaq to come out today wearing the cape, except the bulls!!_


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Just get to tip off already!

Like I said, Shaq doesn't have it in him to physically be dominant anymore, so I'm not scared. I'd be more scared if Jason Williams and Antoine Walker were both hot today.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sweetney owned Shaq!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ben did good with the intros! givin' props to the Big East. 

mike "big footwork" sweetney. too funny.

and shaq is denied right away!

malik allen!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Heat have never won in Chicago, lets keep it this way.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sweetney is a defensive beast.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Allen swats Williams!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nocioni!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sweetney just fouled Shaq's elbow with his face.....


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

guys naba league pass is not working?anybody else have the same problem?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

LMAO, Wade takes 8 steps before passing, yay


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon for three!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bill walton: _the crowd is ALIVE!!_

bulls look ready to play!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Good to see the UC crowd not filtered through the patheticness of TNT production. I want ALL Bulls games to played on ABC on ESPN from now on.

GREAT START.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

guys plz help i'm desperate,plz give me a link,an audio link


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

4 more technicals on Haslem and he gets a suspension!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Offensive foul on SHaq!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

and tyson stands his ground against shaq!

:rock:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tysons playing a monster defensive game right now, his footsteps made Jason Williams miss, amazing.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

2 fouls on Shaq! Tyson!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_ahhaahahhahahahh._ shaq gets his second foul!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

If we can figure how to rebound then we'll be on our way to another blowout.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Tyson Chandler! Long time no see!

I'm stoked about getting Shaq in foul trouble again.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yup, nice to see that the refs aren't letting Shaq doing the elbows, and running over players and nailing them that they did for most of his career, and are actually making Shaq play basketball.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/broadband/alp_schedule.html

games aren't free but a measly 6 bucks for audio links to the entire playoffs.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If only Tyson had soft hands....


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

What a move by Nocioni.

Tyson, when will you learn to catch?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> http://www.nba.com/broadband/alp_schedule.html
> 
> games aren't free but a measly 6 bucks for audio links to the entire playoffs.


i have it miz but it's not working


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm not liking this cross court passing too much, lets try to keep it under more control.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

We were playing best with Shaq in, they take a lead with him out


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We relax in the 1st half for the 2nd straight game w/ Shaq in foul trouble 

What does Deng have against dunking? Ben set him up so perfectly only too see him go up in his typical weak style for a layup.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

We were outrebounded 15-6 in that quarter.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon, for three, the best three point shooter in the game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sweetney draws the foul on Mourning!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

What a pump fake by Sweets! But can he hit two at the line?

First FT good.

Second FT good!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> We relax in the 1st half for the 2nd straight game w/ Shaq in foul trouble
> 
> What does Deng have against dunking? Ben set him up so perfectly only too see him go up in his typical weak style for a layup.


Dunking hurts


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon, for three, the best three point shooter ever.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lets go full throttle at Shaq now, pick up his 3rd.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nocioni juked everyone on the Heat, 5-7 from the field.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Holy ****, Noc!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Ben is the man! :banana:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

NO-CI-O-NI chants are ON!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

sloth said:


> Gordon, for three, the best three point shooter ever.


 LOL, ever heard of Larry Bird? What about Reggie Miller?

Gordon is good but he is far from the best ever.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

i'm proud to be bulls fan


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Who needs gamecast, there is more detail here!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sue? D'Oh! said:


> LOL, ever heard of Larry Bird? What about Reggie Miller?
> 
> Gordon is good but he is far from the best ever.


I'm sorry, best ever in the making.


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

Im rooting for the bulls strongly because it is of my opinion that the Heat players are punks. People give shaq a lot of respect, for example, but whenever he is not being "funny" he is being negative. His constant whining to the media about refs and insulting players such as "laura franks" gets on my nerves. And that posey/haslem ordeal wasn't acceptable either.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sue? D'Oh! said:


> LOL, ever heard of Larry Bird? What about Reggie Miller?
> 
> Gordon is good but he is far from the best ever.


Gordon is 6th in the NBA in 3pt shooting. Lue and Barbarosa played ~55 games.

Gordon is the only guy in the top 6 who's 3pt shooting % is higher than his FG%


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Last year Nocioni=Raging Bull. This year, Raging Bull in a can, lol, that means in a more controlled manner.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Glad to have you ByeByeKMart


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

manu shmanu.

nocioni rules the argentines!

nice props from ABC there.


(ooh and he carries, oops!)


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Nice play by Noch to get in front of Shaq and disrupt that pass.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirk Hinrich right down the lane!


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

Anyone else find it odd that Gordon has been inconsistent all season and suddenly he is very consistent in the playoffs?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

1 more foul for Shaq please.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I love it when Kirk finishes at the rim!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich to the hole again. Bulls steal, Gordon to Nocioni DUNK!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

ByeByeKMart said:


> Anyone else find it odd that Gordon has been inconsistent all season and suddenly he is very consistent in the playoffs?


Nope, I just hope he doesn't have any dud games like he did in game six last year.


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

I didn't know kirk can drive like that... thouhgt he wasa jump shooter :angel:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh me too DMD, me too!

and he does it again.


wowowwow. spectacular feed from ben to nocioni!!


i  this team.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Showtime!!!!!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ben's passing just gets better every game. It's so sweet to see!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

How many fouls does Shaq have?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> oh me too!
> 
> and he does it again.
> 
> ...


That was an awesome sequence. God, I love it when the United Center is this loud!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Man..... No offense but where the hell did you guys come from? This bulls team looks fantastic!

And Kirk so far has been unstoppible going to the hole...

I know the games far from over.. But Bravo for the effort! :clap:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

come on bulls. keep this up. don't back down from this bunch of whiney assed punks. yeah.

:rock:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Gordon is 6th in the NBA in 3pt shooting. Lue and Barbarosa played ~55 games.
> 
> Gordon is the only guy in the top 6 who's 3pt shooting % is higher than his FG%


 Six times in Bird's career he shot over 40% from three and for his career he shot almost 50% from the field.

TEN times in Miller's career he shot over 40% from three and he shot over 47% from the field for his career.

These where truly great shooters and like I said, Gordon is good but he isn't a Reggie Miller or Larry Bird.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

That's 3 on O'Neal baby!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Three Fouls On Shaq!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

3 fouls on Shaq, Tyson=GOD!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lol. third foul on shaq.

punk.

_*ha.*_

shut up bill walton.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Jesus, could Walton worship at the altar of Shaq any more? It's disgusting.


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

Its amazing how well the Bulls are shooting hte ball... and the way the heat play defense is by clogging up the lane becaues tehy have shaq, who is slow. Seems like defending jump shooters is the Heat's achilles heel.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls are doing what they did against the Heat in the regular season against Wade, surprise surprise, look whose winning.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

How the hell is he allowed to collect his own rebound 
Bloody Gamecast!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The officials have done a great job of negating Shaq in the past 2 games haven't they?

You throw a 200 lb center and a short fat guy at him and he isn't allowed to play physical.....never ceases to amaze me how the officials will keep Shaq off the floor against teams who have a bunch of trash inside. Only way to keep him down...


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow heat are bad at fast breaks.. 3 on 1 and they cant convert


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Sue? D'Oh! said:


> Six times in Bird's career he shot over 40% from three and for his career he shot almost 50% from the field.
> 
> TEN times in Miller's career he shot over 40% from three and he shot over 47% from the field for his career.
> 
> These where truly great shooters and like I said, Gordon is good but he isn't a Reggie Miller or Larry Bird.


What Gordon has over Miller and Bird is well above average athleticism. He needs to continue to use his athleticm to get to the line more often, and he can find a unique niche for dominance somewhere between an AI/Marbury slasher and a Bird/Miller shooter.


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> The officials have done a great job of negating Shaq in the past 2 games haven't they?
> 
> You throw a 200 lb center and a short fat guy at him and he isn't allowed to play physical.....never ceases to amaze me how the officials will keep Shaq off the floor against teams who have a bunch of trash inside. Only way to keep him down...


Shaqs elbow has done a great job of negating Shaq...


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> The officials have done a great job of negating Shaq in the past 2 games haven't they?
> 
> You throw a 200 lb center and a short fat guy at him and he isn't allowed to play physical.....never ceases to amaze me how the officials will keep Shaq off the floor against teams who have a bunch of trash inside. Only way to keep him down...


keep whining,with your old ugly team,and go away do not troll our forum


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Duhon three!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> What Gordon has over Miller and Bird is well above average athleticism. He needs to continue to use his athleticm to get to the line more often, and he can find a unique niche for dominance somewhere between an AI/Marbury slasher and a Bird/Miller shooter.


 I was replying to Sloth's comment that Gordon is the best three point shooter of all time.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ByeByeKMart said:


> Shaqs elbow has done a great job of negating Shaq...


 watch the replay....Chandler has 2 hands on his back (a foul), Shaq makes a strong move...if you call that a foul, then every center in the league will foul out each game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> The officials have done a great job of negating Shaq in the past 2 games haven't they?
> 
> You throw a 200 lb center and a short fat guy at him and he isn't allowed to play physical.....never ceases to amaze me how the officials will keep Shaq off the floor against teams who have a bunch of trash inside. Only way to keep him down...


The games called basketball, not worlds strongest man competition.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Sue? D'Oh! said:


> I was replying to Sloth's comment that Gordon is the best three point shooter of all time.


 sue, you know our sloth is a little given to hyperbole!


the heat already looking like they _can't believe_ the officials aren't calling the game their way. facial expressions of disgust.


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> watch the replay....Chandler has 2 hands on his back (a foul), Shaq makes a strong move...if you call that a foul, then every center in the league will foul out each game.


First foul I disagreed with, 2nd two seemed ok, but I haven't seen the replays yet.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nocioni threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Malik Allen's killing us. Two misses, and then he pops the ball out from Nocioni.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ByeByeKMart said:


> First foul I disagreed with, 2nd two seemed ok, but I haven't seen the replays yet.


I'd agree with 1st and 2nd...3rd was horrible


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

Walker tis playing TERRIBLE on both ends


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok. get kirk back in. that play was too discombobulated.

oh no. it's PIKE!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Skiles showcasing Pike so we can S&T him for Pau in the offseason.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Piatowski with a block, holy ****.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Skiles showcasing Pike so we can S&T him for Pau in the offseason.


Showing what he's in there for, he blocks Walker's shot.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Skiles showcasing Pike so we can S&T him for Pau in the offseason.


Yep! :rofl:


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

What the hell
*Eric Piatkowski blocks Antoine Walker's layup*
...


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Antoine Walker, meet Pike.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

pike blocked walker!!!!!!!!!!!!!lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

Seriously, walker is playing like he looks... a fat person who plays pickup ball at the ymca and hogs all the shots


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Pargo got raped.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ugh. Pargo.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

****. the heat are unraveling. jawing at each other in the time out. payton and dwade.

good.


god. pargo. you suck.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why is ABC interviewing Noc? What is this, the waterboy?


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Sigh, must we put him in the game?
Where is my sharp object when i need it!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Noc for President!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> ****. the heat are unraveling. jawing at each other in the time out. payton and dwade.
> 
> good.
> 
> ...


What is the score?


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok i saw th replay... third foul on shaq was a bit bogus IMO


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Not sure what the logic was for bringing in Pargo and Pike in for the last minute of play. It's not like anyone is in foul trouble, and putting Pargo in let Miami have a good finish to the half.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> What is the score?


 44-40 bulls.

not watching today, dabullz?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> 44-40 bulls.
> 
> not watching today, dabullz?


I'm watching

The bulls WERE up by 11, right?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pitiful player management by Skiles. Why is a struggling Deng playing so many minutes? Should've sit his a** down and played a 3-guard lineup. Kirk was playing too well to be sit down. W/ Duhon doing a decent job on Wade Kirk wasn't forced to guard him. But Skiles benches him and Bulls fell apart offensively. Deng especially is pissing me off. The entire team is busy driving the ball while he chucks it up the moment it touches his hands.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> I'm watching
> 
> The bulls WERE up by 11, right?


 and?

pargo still sucks.

EDIT: what SPMJ said! :greatjob:

skiles let the heat back in.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Pitiful player management by Skiles. Why is a struggling Deng playing so many minutes? Should've sit his a** down and played a 3-guard lineup. Kirk was playing too well to be sit down. W/ Duhon doing a decent job on Wade Kirk wasn't forced to guard him. But Skiles benches him and Bulls fell apart offensively. Deng especially is pissing me off. The entire team is busy driving the ball while he chucks it up the moment it touches his hands.


Gotta say I concur.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> The entire team is busy driving the ball while he chucks it up the moment it touches his hands.


Sad to see him resort to his old ways, he was slowly swaying me over too.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

All I can come up with is that Skiles wanted to keep his starters from getting fouls right at the end of the half, and he got to rest his better players a tad.

On the other hand, a double digit lead going into Q3 would put a lot of pressure on the Heat.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

One off-season move Pax must not make - resigning Pargo. It's time he goes somewhere else.

But hey, the Heat are strangely non-veteran acting, aren't they?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

How about Phil Jackson and the Lakers? He got 'em to the playoffs, which is kind of a surprise, and now he's got them beating the Suns.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Ugh. Pargo.


Pargo sucks, but so does Dyson Chandler.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> How about Phil Jackson and the Lakers? He got 'em to the playoffs, which is kind of a surprise, and now he's got them beating the Suns.


That's not suprising at all!
The only thing suprising out of all this is Kwame Brown, what has gotten into him lately


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

narek said:


> But hey, the Heat are strangely non-veteran acting, aren't they?


Don't generalize our team because of the actions of one, over-the-hill, never can stop talking, hasn't done **** since December, still goes by the glove but can't stay in front of anyone, point guard who is going through the process of realizing he has no game anymore......

Zo-Shaq-Wade-Udon are our leaders, not GP...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

For selfish reasons, I want this half to go fast because I have to leave at 2:15.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon threeeee! best in the game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I like that were not letting Jason Williams get open shots. Foul on Shaq, #4!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Shaq's 4th baby!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tell Walton to shutup, Shaq extended his arm out, he has to keep his arms straight up for it not to be a foul.


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

haha


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq never moved from the point that Hinrich stepped inside the 3 pt line.....another great call on Shaq


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Momentum...

We're better than Miami.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Go Shaq go!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Shaq never moved from the point that Hinrich stepped inside the 3 pt line.....another great call on Shaq


It was a good call, Shaq extended his arm out, he has to keep them straight up. Sweetney fouled Shaq's elbow with his face in the first quarter, but I'm sure you thought that was a good call. :boohoo:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Shaq never moved from the point that Hinrich stepped inside the 3 pt line.....another great call on Shaq


It was a foul on Shaq. The elbowing foul was a lame call, though.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

...


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Then Shaq needs to step out from under the hoop and get his hands up. His foot is clearly in the circle.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

It should be a goaltend on Mourning, he moved the rim, ridiculous.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Gamecast is scaring me, it says we have Deng, Pike, Pargo, Duhon and Allen on the floor.

*oh phew* It's only a bug


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I just spilled beer on my Noc jersey.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nocioni needs to go back to playing under control. He is hurting us right now.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Sweetney'e been positive so far


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lets try to get up by like 12 with Shaq on the bench. Sweetney's doing a great job on the boards.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I don't think Walton knows that Hinrich can throw down 360 dunks...

Fantastic offensive boardwork this half so far.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Zo has been outrebounded by Sweetney


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

They're in the penalty.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bench Nociioni, please.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

So we take Sweetney out


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

sloth said:


> Bench Nociioni, please.




we have 2 argentinians? :whoknows:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

5 on J-Will.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Woooooooooooo!!

Nice dish by Hinrich. This is fun to watch.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich to Deng!


FRIGGIN' AWESOME!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

13 pt lead

What's the dealio with timeouts? How many do you get?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

another great call.....Chandler is sliding with Wade and somehow it's a charge....


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Great Game by Tyson

I love this team

Bulls MVP Past two game: Shaq, haha.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

great run! run bulls, run!

*see bulls run!*

heat fall down. 


:rbanana:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Skiles showcasing Pike so we can S&T him for Pau in the offseason.


 :rofl:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

D-Wade is just getting bottled up by Hinrich.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Tyson got fouled hard - hope he didn't hurt his back.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't like this group on the floor. TOo damn complacent. Chandler missing FTs and such.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Were shooting awful this quarter and were still gaining a lead. We need to get the lead up to 8 to end this quarter.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> another great call.....Chandler is sliding with Wade and somehow it's a charge....


I'm sorry but for every call we're getting in games 3 and 4, you got in games 1 and 2. Three of the fouls on Shaq were correct imo, the elbow foul was kinda lame. Chandler misses two free throws and for all the hate on Chandler, he actually does a lot good by keeping balls alive. Heat cut a 13 pt lead to 6.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Heat scored 7 straight points at the end of the 3rd. So two straight quarters Skiles has allowed Miami to run off quick points to stay close with his horrible substitutions.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This team continues to be so clueless when it comes to playing with a lead.

I hope Kirk's overdribbling late 3rd qtr doesn't carry to the 4th.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> So two straight quarters Skiles has allowed Miami to run off quick points to stay close with his horrible substitutions.


It's becomming quite frustrating!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> I'm sorry but for every call we're getting in games 3 and 4, you got in games 1 and 2. Three of the fouls on Shaq were correct imo, the elbow foul was kinda lame. Chandler misses two free throws and for all the hate on Chandler, he actually does a lot good by keeping balls alive. Heat cut a 13 pt lead to 6.


 I understand getting somewhat of an "advantage" on your home court, that's just how playoff basketball should work....

But honestly, you guys know as good as I do.....there is no more playoff basketball. I'm sure you guys remember the days of those defensive wars that both of our teams had with the Knicks, and you guys can go back to even the same situations with the Pistons as well. The new basketball that the NBA is promoting is terrible. It's so much in favor of offense it's sick.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

WHen the bulls have a lead and Hinrich starts shooting, the leads disappear.

Wade is consistently triple covered and he's only got a few dunks to show for his game.

How about Hinrich handling the ball with the shot clock off? Supposed to dribble the clock down to about 5 seconds and get off a shot.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Sweetney!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> WHen the bulls have a lead and Hinrich starts shooting, the leads disappear.
> 
> Wade is consistently triple covered and he's only got a few dunks to show for his game.
> 
> How about Hinrich handling the ball with the shot clock off? Supposed to dribble the clock down to about 5 seconds and get off a shot.


:34.9 CHI - K. Hinrich misses a 22-foot jumper from the left wing
:01.9 MIA - G. Payton steals the ball from K. Hinrich


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

What a game!


Not a good shot by Noc


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Nocioni's been cold in the 2nd half


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce's back to playing selfish ball on O. Shooting the moment the ball touches his hand.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Sweetney! mini ShaQ lol!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Mr. Footwork w/ 5 big pts in this qtr.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Sweetney really picking up his game the last two games. That was a bad call on Haslem.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Weak call on Haslem but I'll take it.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, time to bench Du and bring Ben back in.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Come on guys, let's keep this at 7-10 pts.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

It's Ben Gordon time!!!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

We are doing our best to keep the Heat in this game. Close it out guys! We have to win this one!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon with 9 points in Q3. HUGE.

Hinrich 1-6 in Q3


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> WHen the bulls have a lead and Hinrich starts shooting, the leads disappear.


Really? Where's the evidence?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm eagerly awaiting the "Sweetney Appreciation Thread - *Official Shaq Stopper*"


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Stupid out of control play.


SOmeone want to cover Walker?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Walker sucks.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Walker should not be let open. I hate to see the shimmy.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Sweets - Shaq is in foul trouble - Go up strong!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

If this stays at a one possesion game, the Heat will take this game.

Step it up.

DENG how about covering someone.

Take in control shots everyone


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Deng is playing really bad. The ball should be in Gordon's and Hinrich's hands the rest of the game.


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

please bulls win this!!


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Up 3 now after being up 13 in the 3rd quarter. We are losing our grip on this game and we have to find some way to get this lead back up to 10. I fear a collapse here and the resulting series loss.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon needs to touch the ball with the intent to shoot every time down the court.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Walker sucks.


 I'm glad I'm not the only person who thinks this.


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

miami has only attempted 4 free thows!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Finally, Deng is out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

"Nocioni lets everyone in the state of Illinois know that was a foul"


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We are over-helping again. Let Shaq prove he can make shots. Cover the 3pt shooters. That's what's killing us.


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

goddam who's guarding walker?!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Duhon's defense on Derek Anderson = nonexistent.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ventura said:


> miami has only attempted 4 free thows!


 Only 4? Don't know why but I thought it was more.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Dman it


Chance to tie and put the bulls on the ropes


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ventura said:


> goddam who's guarding walker?!


Nocioni.

Walker's guarding him, too, and Noc has pretty much disappeared


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

UHOH Chandler is back in.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Anderson's giving some valuable minutes so far to them.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Hit The Fts !!!!!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't like the thought of Chandler guarding Shaq down the stretch...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice stop Kirk.

Miami's game has changed radically since they're playing Wade at the top of the key.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn Nocioni make a move quicker. C'mon.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

We need to get this [email protected]


Noc throws the ball away.

Defelcted. COme on Skiles, work some magic!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls played their best players almost all Q3 and they looked tired by the end of the quarter. They're still in the game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Y does Noce either shoot it or hold on to the ball for so long when he touches it?


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Did skiles just say "Pass the ****ing ball to ben"


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Attack, they're almost near the penalty!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Did skiles just say "Pass the ****ing ball to ben"


I bloody well hope so!


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

kirkisgod said:


> Did skiles just say "Pass the ****ing ball to ben"


that's what i thought too...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

We need some Ben Gordon Q4 heroics.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Bulls played their best players almost all Q3 and they looked tired by the end of the quarter. They're still in the game.


Nocioni was 0-5 in Q3, 1-2 in Q4 so far... 39 minutes already in the game

Gordon 38 minutes, and he's not getting off a whole lot of shots (1-1 Q4)


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben got a pretty good look there. 

Big offensive rebound by Noce. And MAKES both!

2 possession game.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

oh i love noce


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

YAY Chandler!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bulls lose this and thye lose the series. Hinrich with a clutch jumper.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk absolutely shuts down Wade on back to back possessions, then forces the turnover.

Wade comes back and hits a tough shot. Kirk responds with a 20' jumper. Bulls by 2.


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

ben gordon where are you?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hinrich is playing clutch. THe rest, not clutch at all


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Kirk absolutely shuts down Wade on back to back possessions, then forces the turnover.
> 
> Wade comes back and hits a tough shot. Kirk responds with a 20' jumper. Bulls by 2.


Wade is 3-4 FG in Q4


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

This is way too close for my liking. Shaq still only has 4 fouls


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Kirk shouldn't be doing this on his own, come on Ben!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Paging Ben Gordon. Ben Gordon to the Hero's role. 

Seriously, Kirk can't do this alone.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Wade's been doing whatever he feels like for a while now.

Miami's now shooting a superior FG% then us.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich and Noc need someone else to step up.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hey, I got an idea, let's not cover Walker and let's commit offensive fouls. Chandler you chump


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Chandler with his 582nd moving screen of the season.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Dammit Tyson!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Derek Anderson gives them the lead. WOW.


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

oh no tyson... put sweets in


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Not shrinkage!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Q*



DaBullz said:


> Gordon with 9 points in Q3. HUGE.
> 
> Hinrich 1-6 in Q3


4th Q update?


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank god for Kirk.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We continue to over help on whoever penetrates a little. 

Choking on both ends of the court.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Jesus get the ball to Ben GORDON!!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

why do we always have to choke on FTS


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Duhon for the lead. Big shot by the Dukie.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Q*



VincentVega said:


> 4th Q update?


Hinrich 2-2 FG 1-2 FT


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Duhon! YES!!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Duhon HUGE!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BIG, BIG shot by Du.

GOD we needed that.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Gamecast has Miami with only 1 timeout left, this could be interesting.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Look at this sequence: 

(2:42) [CHI] Chandler Foul: Personal (4 PF)
(2:57) [CHI] Chandler Turnover: Foul (3 TO)
(2:57) [CHI] Chandler Foul: Offensive (3 PF)
(3:06) [CHI] Duhon Rebound (Off: Def:4)
(3:09) [MIA] Walker Jump Shot: Missed
(3:23) [MIA] Team Timeout: Regular
(3:23) [CHI] Chandler Foul: Personal (2 PF)

Incredible! :curse:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

2 pt lead on our home court with Shaq missing most of the game in foul trouble, JWill not played much with foul trouble, Haslem off the court with foul trouble.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

That's the good part about having players who were key parts of winning college/international teams - any of them will take the big shot, they've done it before.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I think 1 more stop and score is gonna kill the Heat.


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

ben please hit a three here


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Wade 6 points under his average, shooting 39% from the field, 5 turnovers.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

TOO many mistakes made in the 4th, but that's expected with a team THIS young. They're anxious and nervous, u can see that.

C'mon ya'll


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Score for the quarter: heat 24, bulls 20


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben passed it back to Kirk on our last possession. We're giving him the ball, but he seems a little tense out there himself.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> 2 pt lead on our home court with Shaq missing most of the game in foul trouble, JWill not played much with foul trouble, Haslem off the court with foul trouble.


Pessimism will get you nowhere sir. Nowhere!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Look at this sequence:
> 
> (2:42) [CHI] Chandler Foul: Personal (4 PF)
> (2:57) [CHI] Chandler Turnover: Foul (3 TO)
> ...


He's a chump! Put Sweets back in, even if he has 5 fouls!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HINRICH! Hell YEAH!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kiiirk!!1


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kiiiiiirkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Let's go to Ben off a screen on offense, he'll make the shot.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Oh my God!!!!!! Hinrich with a clutch, long, long, long 3!!!!


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

Dagger


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Hinrich !! Wowwwww! Huge ! Huge!


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Captain Kirk.


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

Captain Kirk


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Whoops, I think I just woke up everyone in my household 
And again, thank god for Kirk!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

dagger in the heart


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The Captain's carried us in the clutch tonight. All this while guarding Wade on the other end.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Way to step up Kirk!!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

step said:


> Whoops, I think I just woke up everyone in my household
> And again, thank god for Kirk!



LOL... wat time is it there?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*U*



DaBullz said:


> WHen the bulls have a lead and Hinrich starts shooting, the leads disappear.


Once again, for posterity.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

i'm horny,i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Heat played smart and it was smart of Gordon to kick it out to Duhon cause that would have been a horrendous shot.

Brass ones from Kirk on that shot.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Kirk just hit the biggest shot of his career so far...

wow


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

5:32am


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Time to put in Pike and Pargo?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Geez. Throw it away.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kirk giveth, but he also taken away.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Worst D and O of the whole game for the Bulls.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Time to put in Pike and Pargo?


luke :biggrin:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pass off the mark


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Uh oh... Chandler injured hard...
Stupid foul by DWade...


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh no! Chandler down. Haters may get their wish.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hope Chandler is okay for Game 5 (it's Tuesday night).


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Throw it away...or hit a 30' clutch three and hold Wade to 36% FG.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Time to put in Pike and Pargo?


Don't even joke about that...


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

ugh,uh


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Chandler completely rolled it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ouch. Chandler hurt. That could REALLY hurt is for the next game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hopefully it's just a sprained ankle and he'll be alright for Game 5.

Oh no, they're carrying him off the court


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

He can't even walk. ****...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hope Chandler's okay. Looks like he's gone for next game.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I hope this injury doesn't lead to another unproductive off season for chandler.


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

Poop


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

HUGE free throws


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nocioni needs to knock these two down. First is the key.

Yes, on the first.

Clutch on the 2nd.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

It's Over!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Series tied 2-2.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Haslem is slowly challengin Walker for my most hated player.

Game Over!!
2-2


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Outstanding!


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Could be anything... I must have had 20 sprained ankles, none lasted longer than two weeks - except for the last one, which is still not right two years later... Best wishes Tyson.

In other news BULLS WIN!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

C'mon NOCE!

Makes 1st!

Makes 2nd!

Deng forces Wade into a tough shot!

Kirk gets fouled!

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!

KIRK


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

hit the road haslem.

and mr. big shot really comin' up big in this game. those rebounds too!

*chicago ball!*


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:

2-2!!!!!

woohooo!!!!


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

Thats Ballgame


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm not even excited anymore. Chandler is done, and without him, we are too. *sigh*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ha, they tried to get Nocioni to talk to the media again and you could see him saying he did it once already. LOL.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

LOL Nicioni is telling the reporter no noI cant I cant lol while walking away and the reporter isholding on to him


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Time to do the dance of joy!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

How did Riley use up all his timeouts? He had like zero at the end of the game. Horrible coaching.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

What a great game.

This game is why making the playoffs was better than not making them. the guys grew as players today and saw what dedicatiion and determination it's gonna take to get to the next level.


great game guys.


Let's hope Chandler recovers quickly


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> How did Riley use up all his timeouts? He had like zero at the end of the game. Horrible coaching.


Believe he chewed up quite a few in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

chifaninca said:


> What a great game.
> 
> This game is why making the playoffs was better than not making them. the guys grew as players today and saw what dedicatiion and determination it's gonna take to get to the next level.
> 
> ...


Agree on all points, especially about Chandler.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Two in a row from the Heat. Not bad for 7 versus 2... 

Miz, I've been meaning to ask - is your sig a basketball-related quote? Ahem.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Horribly reffed game IMO.

But that Tyson fall was ugly, how long do you guys think he's out for?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i bet Chandler plays in at least Game 6. He sprained it, obviously, but it's the palyoffs.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

good game...

tough to overcome having 14 more fouls and shooting 26 less FTs. Pretty astonishing that we were averaging a very high amt of FTs all season, and suddenly it drops off.

But we had a chance to win in the end, we didn't execute and you did.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Haha Noce declining the interview by showing he won't give 2.

I don't know Y they wanna talk to him anyway. He's barely been in the country for 2 years and still very uncomfortable w/ the language.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

It would not shock me if he tore something.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Lets all hope Tyson is back. He played exceptional today. Frustrated Shaq, and played Solid. 

Man, I honestly thought this year if we kept our team from last year we were headed to the ECF.

If Pax adds the right pieces, I think we are ECF bound next year.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

The first line of my sig says it all.

I hope Tyson gets well quickly.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I admit I am wrong, when I kinda hoped in the past that we miss the playoffs. Even if we lose this series, we have learned a lot from the experience.

I hope Tyson plays, and if we win the next game, I think we take the series. I honestly do.

I love this team! 

Lets hope Tyson can play, otherwise we might need to call upon a young jedi named Luke.


----------



## uracornball (Nov 13, 2002)

"I've never seen a player with worse numbers have a bigger impact on a game."- Bill Walton, Speaking on Tyson Chandler


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Another big difference, we gotta keep getting the Heat in foul trouble, and keep the edge in FT attempts!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Another big difference, we gotta keep getting the Heat in foul trouble, and keep the edge in FT attempts!


Mainly Shaq, keep him in foul trouble early on and it seems Miami struggles to bounce back early on. Now if Skiles can stop the weird substitutions, maybe we could have a bigger lead heading into the 4th.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> tough to overcome having 14 more fouls and shooting 26 less FTs.
> 
> But we had a chance to win in the end


These words could have been written in almost every game thread for the Bulls this year... Just from us, not from the opponent! Shocking turn of events.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> good game...
> 
> tough to overcome having 14 more fouls and shooting 26 less FTs. Pretty astonishing that we were averaging a very high amt of FTs all season, and suddenly it drops off.
> 
> But we had a chance to win in the end, we didn't execute and you did.


Just wondering what fouls the Bulls committed that weren't called...everyone is pointing to the big difference in free throws but not showing me where the fouls should have been. I still saw Miami getting some calls, not the Bulls fault they drove to the hoop and Miami spent a lot of the game standing around. But look for the media to make a big deal out of the free throw difference, even though it happened the whole year to the Bulls and either no one gave a **** or they ripped on the guards for not going to the basket


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

What a job by Hinrich on Wade. The whole team played well defensively but Kirk really had his number. Wade really struggles when we don't fall for his pump fake. That last three KH hit was an absolute bomb. The entire young core played well today. Hopefully Chandler is okay and we can continue rolling into Miami.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Philomath said:


> Two in a row from the Heat. Not bad for 7 versus 2...
> 
> Miz, I've been meaning to ask - is your sig a basketball-related quote? Ahem.



:angel:

yeah, he said that after the bulls clinched the playoffs.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL Noch is still my hero. Apparently you need to schedule multiple interviews with him weeks in advance!

Great game by our backcourt today. Still can't believe its 2-2.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

When will the update on Chandler come out?

We REALLY could use him for game 5... I think he figured out how to play Shaq VERY WELL... best I've ever seen from him. He's really playing smart out there on shaq, especially growing the last 2 games and drawing 3 fouls on him this game.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Just wondering what fouls the Bulls committed that weren't called...everyone is pointing to the big difference in free throws but not showing me where the fouls should have been. I still saw Miami getting some calls, not the Bulls fault they drove to the hoop and Miami spent a lot of the game standing around. But look for the media to make a big deal out of the free throw difference, even though it happened the whole year to the Bulls and either no one gave a **** or they ripped on the guards for not going to the basket



A big part of the reason the Heat are not getting to the line the last couple games is because Shaq is on the bench so much. I'm sure he gets to the line as much as anyone in the league. We're also doing a good job of not going for Wade's pump fakes.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Still can't believe its 2-2.


I think everyone needs some more of the faith that Sloth and I seem to share.
We're winning in 7 I tells ya!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big win for this team! I loved it! Miami kept coming back and we kept on keeping on! 

Chandler looks bad. I hope to god he will be ok for Thursday. I would say Tuesday but it may be a miracle to have him on the floor by that time.


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

and now for a few :cheers: go bulls!!

see u in miami


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Looking forward for the bulls advancing second round. Let's go Bulls.
This is the first time since MJ era, I watch Bulls with such intrest. lol. Go Bulls.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

A caller on the Bulls post game show on ESPN called Hinrich Steve Nash with defense. 

That's so apt. How good would Phoenix be if Nash played defense? :biggrin:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The Tribune has pics from the game up already - this one's great.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Hell of a good game. Maybe it's just home court, but the Bulls have played well enough to win, I thought, in 3 of the four games. If we can keep up the pressure and take their best shot in the next game, I think we can pull out the series.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_*Hinrich, Bulls keep Shaq at bay, even up series*

CHICAGO (AP) -- *The Chicago Bulls aren't just refusing to go quietly. They're threatening to eliminate the Miami Heat.

Kirk Hinrich scored 21 points and hit a key 3-pointer with 1:09 left to lead Chicago to a 93-87 victory over the Miami Heat and even their first-round series at 2-2.

With Shaquille O'Neal in foul trouble for much of the game, the Bulls built a 13-point lead in the third quarter, only to fall behind in the fourth before pulling the game out. Game 5 in the best-of-seven series is Tuesday in Miami.

Chris Duhon's runner gave the Bulls an 85-83 lead with 1:42 left. After a timeout, Miami's Dwyane Wade missed a jumper, and Hinrich hit a 3-pointer from the top of the key to make it 88-83 with 1:09 left.*

Wade's layup made it a three-point game, and Hinrich threw the ball away with 46.8 seconds left.

But the Heat couldn't capitalize.

Wade missed a jumper, Udonis Haslem missed the put-back, and Wade missed another follow-up. And the Bulls hung on, although Tyson Chandler was carried off the court with an ankle injury with 26.3 seconds left.

Andres Nocioni led the Bulls with 24 points, and Ben Gordon scored 23. Hinrich had nine assists.
Antoine Walker scored 21 for the Heat, and Dwyane Wade finished with 20 on 8-of-23 shooting. But O'Neal had another rough game -- with 16 points, eight rebounds and four fouls.

*Heat teammates Gary Payton and Wade shouted at each other late in the first half. They continued to go at it during a timeout with 39.8 seconds left in the second quarter, and Walker got into it with Payton.

As the Heat headed toward the locker room, trailing 44-40, O'Neal wrapped his arm around Payton and said something in his ear.*

O'Neal, meanwhile, had his own difficulties.

This was not quite the follow-up to Game 3 he had in mind, when he finished with eight points (one more than his career playoff low), four rebounds, five fouls and seven turnovers in a 109-90 loss.
That performance left O'Neal "very, very humiliated," and the game raised more questions about the Heat's composure.

Forward James Posey served a one-game suspension on Sunday for knocking down Hinrich near the end of Game 3. Walker and Haslem -- suspended for Game 2 after throwing his mouthpiece toward a referee in the series opener -- received technical fouls a few seconds later. And O'Neal lashed out at referee Bob Delaney, drawing a $25,000 fine from the league on Saturday.

And on Sunday, the Heat seemed to be on the verge of another breakdown in the final minute of the first half. They made a run in the fourth quarter, but the Bulls prevailed.

Game notes

The Bulls are 9-0 at home against Miami in the playoffs. ... Chicago has won three previous playoff series against Miami. _


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

This one is quite good aswell, cheers for pointing them out Narek.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

narek said:


> The Tribune has pics from the game up already - this one's great.


Rock on, Noc!! :greatjob: 

:allhail:


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

Bulls win! 
If only we could steal a road game...watch out
And I wish we could close better in the first three quarters of games. It would make the 4th much less exciting (in a good way).

Hopefully Tyson is ok - but he was in serious pain. I don't know if he'll be on the floor for the next game, that would mean Sweets would have to play the game of his life, along with Luke.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nba tv doing the postgame now 

major props to nocioni.

showing the miami bench self destructing.

skiles at the podium now.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Noc is the man, we'll take this series!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

The HARDEST working team in the NBA.

Can you IMAGINE how good this team will be with a low-post scorer and bigger bodies? I'd say, we'll be in the ECF in less than 4 years. It would be NICE to have Aldridge's offense in the low post but Tyrus's defense may have an even BIGGER impact. We gotta get BIGGER and get more GREAT defenders first and foremost. We can become the next pistons EASILY.

Is it just me or, is the 2-guard spot not that much of a problem anymore? Since Ben's been BETTER defensively & more consistent offensively, he's been LOOKING like the 2-guard we've need (except for the size). I'm LOVING Duhon as a back-up pg too. I don't think u can find a better floor general and defender on ANY bench in the NBA better than Chris.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

The ROY said:


> The HARDEST working team in the NBA.
> 
> Can you IMAGINE how good this team will be with a low-post scorer and bigger bodies? I'd say, we'll be in the ECF in less than 4 years. It would be NICE to have Aldridge's offense in the low post but Tyrus's defense may have an even BIGGER impact. We gotta get BIGGER and get more GREAT defenders first and foremost. We can become the next pistons EASILY.
> 
> Is it just me or, is the 2-guard spot not that much of a problem anymore? Since Ben's been BETTER defensively & more consistent offensively, he's been LOOKING like the 2-guard we've need (except for the size). I'm LOVING Duhon as a back-up pg too. I don't think u can find a better floor general and defender on ANY bench in the NBA better than Chris.



I agree. Our front line problems are a million times more of a concern than the short guard situation. I think we should replace Pargo's roster spot with a longer guy who can defend, but between Duhon/Ben/Kirk, I really don't think we'd give that replacement many minutes. It would just be a guy to use situationally. We already have Luol who I believe is capable of playing some minutes at the 2 to provide a defensive presence against taller 2 guards if somebody is abusing us.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm so excited about this win, I just picked up 2nd round tickets. Go Bulls!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Series stats thus far (bolded stats are at or over season average).

Gordon: *23.8 ppg, 3.0 apg* (1.2/1 A/TO ratio), *3.5 rpg, 1.0 stl,* 0.00 blk, *46% FG,* 43% 3PT, 68% FT *(6.3 FTA).*

Hinrich: *22.8 ppg, 8.8 apg* (2.3/1 A/TO ratio), 2.8 rpg, *1.3 stl,* 0.25 blk, *45% FG, 47% 3PT, 86% FT (7.3 FTA).*

Wade: 24.3 ppg, *8.0 apg* (1.9/1 A/TO ratio), 4.8 rpg, *1.8 bpg, 2.5 stl,* 41% FG, 0% 3PT, *90% FT* (7.5 FTA).


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> I agree. Our front line problems are a million times more of a concern than the short guard situation. I think we should replace Pargo's roster spot with a longer guy who can defend, but between Duhon/Ben/Kirk, I really don't think we'd give that replacement many minutes. It would just be a guy to use situationally.


Take a gander at the draft thread, Smartmouf had a great idea, to trade down our pick to get a couple of second rounders, to pick up the likes of James White, Bobby Jones, aka big athletic bigs.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

The ROY said:


> The HARDEST working team in the NBA.
> 
> Can you IMAGINE how good this team will be with a low-post scorer and bigger bodies? I'd say, we'll be in the ECF in less than 4 years. It would be NICE to have Aldridge's offense in the low post but Tyrus's defense may have an even BIGGER impact. We gotta get BIGGER and get more GREAT defenders first and foremost. We can become the next pistons EASILY.
> 
> Is it just me or, is the 2-guard spot not that much of a problem anymore? Since Ben's been BETTER defensively & more consistent offensively, he's been LOOKING like the 2-guard we've need (except for the size). I'm LOVING Duhon as a back-up pg too. I don't think u can find a better floor general and defender on ANY bench in the NBA better than Chris.


Who says ECF in FOUR YEARS??????

If the bulls can pull the upset against the heat (and they will)... they're going to the ECF's THIS YEAR


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> I'm so excited about this win, I just picked up 2nd round tickets. Go Bulls!


That's what i'm talking about!!!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Game highlights are up on NBA.com

EDIT: Press conference is also up.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

good win for you guys. I hope luck is in our side next game


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Skiles thought we did a great job defensively, he doesn't know anything about Tyson yet.

Calls Hinrich an all-league defensive guard, but he doesn't think he'll make the all defensive team, in spite of him covering the opposing team's best player game after game.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

nanokooshball said:


> Who says ECF in FOUR YEARS??????
> 
> If the bulls can pull the upset against the heat (and they will)... they're going to the ECF's THIS YEAR


Yeah, but I'm not getting my hopes up TOO soon just yet LOL

I'm just saying, in less than 4 years we'll be a TRUE contender.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Tell me I'm not the only one that loves Malik, and wants him back next year. He fits in so well for our offense.

MUST WIN next game. I think we get that, this series is over. Our crowd, and the Bullies will be so pumped for a game 6.

Finally Wade can fall, and NOT get back up.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> WHen the bulls have a lead and Hinrich starts shooting, the leads disappear.


4th Q 1:08 Kirk Hinrich makes 27-foot three point jumper (Chris Duhon assists)


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

WHAT A GAME!! I was up in section 316!! THE CROWD WAS NUTS!!!! What a great experience!!!!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Tell me I'm not the only one that loves Malik, and wants him back next year. He fits in so well for our offense.


Well I wouldn't go that far, but I would like to see Malik back next year, for $1.8M we'd be silly not to bring him back.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

step said:


> Well I wouldn't go that far, but I would like to see Malik back next year, for $1.8M we'd be silly not to bring him back.


Yeah, I mean in terms of his contract, he gives us a lot of value!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Did Ben get the ball this game?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> Tell me I'm not the only one that loves Malik, and wants him back next year. He fits in so well for our offense.


Yeah, we said the same thing about O. Harrington last year though LOL.

You're right though, Allen's a good 3rd string PF for this team. He's strong, can hit the jumper and is a pretty good defender.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

gotta love noc at the press conference..."hello hello hello?!"

impressive how he is able to insert the term work hard in every answer :biggrin:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

You guys should check out the other #7 seed, Kobe Bryant is proving why he should be MVP.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

BenDengGo said:


> impressive how he is able to insert the term work hard in every answer :biggrin:




Jibberifffic!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

sloth said:


> You guys should check out the other #7 seed, Kobe Bryant is proving why he should be MVP.


Indeedidoodlely, this picture says it all:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

narek said:


> The Tribune has pics from the game up already - this one's great.


Oddly, they called a foul on Haslem on that play.

I don't see a foul.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

You'd think the ESPN highlights would have the huge 3 by Hinrich or even Chandler going down, but no...


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

step said:


> You'd think the ESPN highlights would have the huge 3 by Hinrich or even Chandler going down, but no...


Both are in the highlights on NBA.com


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

So is Chandler officially done for the season? He landed facing the Bulls basket but his right foot was pointing towards midcourt (sideline). Not good. And he isnt that kind of guy that plays through pain. 

I think now is when we are going to start valuing Tyson.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I didn't see this article posted, not that there's anything really decisive in it anyways.

ESPN: Bulls center carried off; extent of injury unknown 




> CHICAGO -- Chicago Bulls center Tyson Chandler had to be carried off the floor after spraining his right ankle with 26.3 seconds left in Sunday's Game 4 of the opening-round playoff series against the Miami Heat.
> 
> 
> A team spokesman said Chandler had a mild to moderate sprain, was to have X-rays and will be re-evaluted Monday. His availbility for Game 5 on Tuesday was uncertain.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...ry?coll=cs-bulls-headlines&ctrack=1&cset=true

According to this link, it's just a sprain and he is day-to-day.

If the Bulls win Tuesday, they will close it out at the UC on Thursday. Bank on it.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Mild to moderate sprain? I thought he broke his damn ankle the way he got carried off, what a wuss. This is the playoffs if it's not a severe sprain, 52 hours and some pregame painkillers should be sufficient.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Oddly, they called a foul on Haslem on that play.
> 
> I don't see a foul.



I agree Dabullz. I don't think that was a foul. They should have let it go. Noc ended up with the ball anyways.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Is it just me, or did Riley use the word "moxie" in the same term that "jib" is used around here? I actually chuckled a bit after thinking how similar they are in terms. Am I the only one who believes this?


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I have to admit, I didn't give the Bulls much chance to even win a game in this series, and I have been pleasantly surprised by the fight that we have put up in these two home games (even in the games at Miami were hard-fought). The chances of us stealing a game and winning game 6 are real small, but we still have a small bit of hope. And I hope that Tyson is OK, because we need him and his small hands to help us in stopping Shaq as much as possible.

Great home wins, and hopefully not the last of our run in this series. I will go out on a limb and say Chicago wins game 5 in a close game, and then we run all over Miami in game 6, making sure they go on vacation a little earlier than usually expected this year.

GO BULLS!! LET'S KEEP ON FIGHTING!!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

PowerWoofer said:


> Is it just me, or did Riley use the word "moxie" in the same term that "jib" is used around here? I actually chuckled a bit after thinking how similar they are in terms. Am I the only one who believes this?


The Bulls have jib, the Heat have moxie. The last two games, the Bulls have showed how much more important jib is then moxie. They can take their moxie and play golf with it.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Oddly, they called a foul on Haslem on that play.
> 
> I don't see a foul.


 It's a nanosecond of time that is caught in a pic. Just because there isn't a foul to be seen in said pic doesn't mean there wasn't a foul. It could have occurred in the previous or fallowing seconds, like shortly after the picture was taken Haslem could have swung an elbow.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I like the win, and I like this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAHsZ0RQiBo&search=beastman


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> The Bulls have jib, the Heat have moxie. The last two games, the Bulls have showed how much more important jib is then moxie. They can take their moxie and play golf with it.


 the heat don't have _anything close_ to moxie. moxie is never say die. it's about having the courage. 

moxie can win you the game. jib is the foundation.

bulls got their moxiemojo movin' today. 

this team has guts.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Heat = Shaq, Wade and a bunch of whining pansies

Bulls = A hardworking, lovable, intense, fundamentally sound TEAM in every sense of the word

I smell blood in this series and really feel the Bulls SHOULD win Games 5 and 6 and storm into the second round. The Heat are absolutely falling apart right now.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Great game by the Bulls. Too bad I couldn't watch it. I had to rely on Funk and Wennington to fix my Bulls addiction. Recollection from the little I heard from the game:

Hinrich has a big set of balls. Sure, he had his requisite turnover in the last minute of the game, but he was the one who really stepped up in the final 6 minutes. It seemed that whenever Wade came up with a basket, Hinrich would match it.

Duhon and Ben stepped up in the last two minutes in more of a supporting role, and Red Bull had some very important rebounds. At least it showed us that the Bulls can rely on more than Ben to give the team clutch points. Of course, I already knew that, but I think this was the official Hinrich coming out clutch party (on both ends).

The Bulls finally won with a supbar game by Deng. I'm not sure if Deng stunk, or Skiles just went with the hot hands in the game, making Deng lost in the loop. If any of you guys can fill me in on that I'd appreciate it.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

step said:


> I think everyone needs some more of the faith that Sloth and I seem to share.
> We're winning in 7 I tells ya!


Hey, I'm in on the faith too, man. Check my posts and I said Bulls in 7 before the series started.

Losing the second game was depressing, but it showed that the Bulls were capable of winning the series considering how close those losses were playing in Miami.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Sorry to join the thread so late. Busy day, starting with seeing the Bulls win an exciting game at UC and ending at the theater a few hours ago.

Sat next to a couple of friends of Alonzo Mourning during the game. They said Zo has not recovered from his injury, and was playing only because he felt he was needed.

I have to admit the officiating was definitely shaded in the Bulls favor this time. Chandler in particular was granted a bit more leeway than usual with his moving pics. 

Overall, the Bulls outplayed the Heat. If they hadn't made several inexplicably stupid plays at the end of the first half and the middle of the third quarter the game would not have been as close as it was. 

The inexperience of the Bulls is particularly evident when Hinrich is not in the game. They need to keep him out of foul trouble to have a good chance at winning the series. 

Sweetney played another great game. I spent a lot of time watching his defense on Shaq in the first half when Miami was on my end of the floor. Although he got help from his teamates when Shaq got the ball, he contained him effectively and forced him into shots he wasn't comfortably with for the most part. He also did a great job of boxing Shaq off the boards and making him fight for position near the lane. He and Chandler both deserve a lot of credit for containing Shaq and making the win possible. 

Unfortunately, it looks like Harrington or Schenscher will have to try to step in for Tyson on Tuesday. It seems unlikely that the refs will smile on us as much in Miami as they did in Chicago, so it will be difficult to continue the great inside defense. On the other hand, Shaq looks bone tired, and Mourning just doesn't have the quickness or jumping ability that he had earlier in the season. They are both still great, if not dominant, players who play unselfish, smart basketball, and they will be difficult to handle without Chandler.

Time for Deng to step up, grow up, and be a diffference maker in the next game.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

McBulls said:


> Unfortunately, it looks like Harrington or Schenscher will have to try to step in for Tyson on Tuesday. It seems unlikely that the refs will smile on us as much in Miami as they did in Chicago, so it will be difficult to continue the great inside defense. On the other hand, Shaq looks bone tired, and Mourning just doesn't have the quickness or jumping ability that he had earlier in the season. They are both still great, if not dominant, players who play unselfish, smart basketball, and they will be difficult to handle without Chandler.
> 
> Time for Deng to step up, grow up, and be a diffference maker in the next game.


I don't like the idea of either Harrington or Schenscher on Shaq for longer periods of time, I don't like it at all... Tyson and Sweets did a great job last night, and we really need Tyson back for the rest of the series. 

And I wholeheartedly concur that we need Deng to play better, he needs to be more aggressive and take it hard to the basket more, no more soft jumpers please.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Hey, I'm in on the faith too, man. Check my posts and I said Bulls in 7 before the series started.


I'm sorry that I excluded you, please forgive me.


----------

